# Z related collections



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i know some of us are a lil obessive about the Z's

do any of you have a certain part you try to find and get whenever possible even if you dont need it

mine is plenum covers, i have 5, one from a maxima, 2 from a Z, and 2 from an M30, all of which use the vg30e motor


















the polished one is the stock one (i did the polish job), the other Z one is gonna be color matched to the car, and the black M30 is taking the place of the polished one once i finish the paint and raised polish on it, so i can repolish the Z one and clearcoat it :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Lookin' good. :thumbup: 

I guess my Z related collection would be miniatures. I'll post up pics when I get time.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice collection! You said you were going to clear coat that one... Do they have high temp clear coat, or is that not really a problem?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Xorti7 said:


> Nice collection! You said you were going to clear coat that one... Do they have high temp clear coat, or is that not really a problem?


i'm using the 500* ceramic paints found at auto stores and yes they do have a high temp clear


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

im in the middle of wet sanding the whole thing but yeah


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Looking good dude!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Spongerider said:


> Looking good dude!!


thanks, i posted over on another forum and i got some people asking if i'll work on theres so :thumbup:


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

How do you keep from accedently touching the sand paper where you dont want to?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> How do you keep from accedently touching the sand paper where you dont want to?


hahah u can try as hard as u want and u will still mess up, for the fast large area sanding i used a rubber sanding block, with a piece of sand paper that isn't as wide as the block, and for detail i use a small square

this plenum cover is way easier to work on the one that came on the Z31

this one










was a PITA

the gaps between the sides made it hard to make the block flow across easily


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine is just like yours. And, yeah it does look easier. I was planning on doing it just like you had said. Thanks for the tip about having the sheet of sand paper a little smaller than ths block. :thumbup: That will help.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Mine is just like yours. And, yeah it does look easier. I was planning on doing it just like you had said. Thanks for the tip about having the sheet of sand paper a little smaller than ths block. :thumbup: That will help.


no prob

yours is like which one?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


>


This is the one mine is like


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> This is the one mine is like


That's the stock NA cover.

One of these days, I'll finish mine up.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

looks like the one i'm wotking one cept u removed the v6 3000 part, looks good


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> looks like the one i'm wotking one cept u removed the v6 3000 part, looks good


Yup. Angle grinder works great for stuff like that.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Yup. Angle grinder works great for stuff like that.


hahah i bet i got one but i like it the way it is, just a PITA to get it to my liking, taking the v6 3000 part would make it alot easier lol


----------

